
A list of startups funded in 2017 - pankmahar
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Y4Ffm5JUolOEbuYuPMpISeF1xzbU0o5XxCR1mjRJGkQ
======
soared
I'd love to see an analysis (could do some nice nlp) of industry, geo, and
amount raised. For example:

7 out 67 (11%) of the companies in Colorado are cannabis related, raising over
$25MM. The highest amount raised was Dish Network at $1,000,000,000.

------
elvirs
GDrive on Android said "protected file" and didn't display anything.

------
aw3c2
Comprehensive in which way?

~~~
dang
We took "comprehensive" and also "Show HN" out of the title.

~~~
tomkinson
It still says protected file and won't open

------
danvoell
Awesome thanks! Where did you get the data?

------
foobaw
Missing tons of companies but still nice!

------
flux88
gold :) thanks

